# My 222 CLL algs table



## Robert-Y (Jul 21, 2011)

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/sp...G9jMm5FXzVnTEE&hl=en_US&authkey=CJCVlEA#gid=0

I've finally finished writing up all of my main CLL algs I use. The way I've listed each case is the same as how Gilles Roux lists his CMLL cases: http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Step_3.html

Thanks to: Spef, Kirjava, (Gilles Roux and Kenneth) for a few of these. The rest of these algs are either common or I found them myself using Ron's mini cube solver, as well as CE5. Also special thanks to Conrad for creating visualcube, making it easy for me to create the images.

If you don't like an alg you see on there, try mirroring it using http://cube.crider.co.uk/algtrans.html

I can sub 1 all of these algs. Around 15% will take me a quite a few tries even when I'm warmed up. The one I dislike the most is probably Y perm (A6). I've tried many times, to find something better but failed. At least it's decent enough in solves...

Finally if someone finds any mistakes, just post in this thread if you like.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 21, 2011)

FINALLY! <3


----------



## Julian (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you! I will take a good look at these


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you so much robert yau. i already see a few ill be changing


----------



## riffz (Jul 21, 2011)

:O Nice algs. I'll definitely be stealing some of these.


----------



## Egide (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## Jostle (Jul 21, 2011)

:O No thanks for me?


----------



## Egide (Jul 21, 2011)

l use this alg as an alternative to yours RU'R'FR'F2RU'R'F2R


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just what i need


----------



## y235 (Jul 30, 2011)

Some of this alg are really nice!


----------

